# SMS - Star Minerals



## System (22 September 2021)

Star Minerals Limited is an Australian public company that was incorporated on 18 February 2021. It carries on the business of mineral exploration, focused on the exploration and evaluation of the Tumblegum South Project and the West Bryah Project (together, the  Projects), located in central Western Australia.

Star Minerals has entered into the Tenement Acquisition Agreements for the acquisition of the Tenements comprising the Projects.

Star Minerals' subsidiary, White Star Minerals Pty Ltd, has agreed to acquire the Tenement comprising the Tumblegum South Project and Star Minerals has agreed to acquire the Tenements comprising the West Bryah Project.

It is anticipated that SMS will list on the ASX on 30 September 2021.





__





						Star Minerals
					

Star Minerals is a Western Australia-focused gold explorer, with an advanced development-ready project and extensive land holdings in the world's most attractive mining jurisdiction (Fraser Institute survey, Feb 2020).




					www.starminerals.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 September 2021)

*Listing date*30 September 2021 1:00 PM AEST ##*Company contact details*https://www.starminerals.com.au/site/content/
Ph: + 61 08 9226 1860*Principal Activities*Mining Exploration*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*AUD 0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*SMS*Capital to be Raised*$5,000,000*Expected offer close date*3 September 2021*Underwriter*Not underwritten.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 October 2021)

Took a month to get ready for IPO, and final hurdles cleared

SMS listed today, opened at 20c and traded in a narrow but positive range, to close at high for the day of 21.5c


----------

